# VIDEO: 2016 Nissan Maxima First Drive



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Don’t let photos or even video of the all-new 2016 Nissan Maxima color your opinion of this car. Yes, its front end is controversial, and no, not everyone will love the way it looks, but this is a vehicle you have to see up close in natural sunlight to appreciate.
> 
> And that’s something I didn’t realize until testing this all-new large sedan a few weeks ago during a junket to Nashville, Tennessee, where the North American headquarters of this Japanese automaker are located. Konnichiwa, y’all.
> 
> The new Maxima isn’t particularly handsome in pictures or even on an auto-show turntable, but that changes when it’s outside, mingling with other vehicles. Its plunging grille reaches for the asphalt below, falling just shy of physical contact. A rippling hood and blacked-out pillars further enhance its sporting intentions. But perhaps the most eye-catching elements are the arching lines that run along its flanks; they look like they were applied by a calligraphist’s brush.







Read the complete 2016 Nissan Maxima Review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## Chpokito (Aug 13, 2015)

Amazing car! I'm going to buy it when it will be available. 
The new interior is awesome


----------



## skytop (Jul 31, 2005)

I test drove the new luxury Maxima at my dealer this week. What an amazing improvement over the last generation Max. Clearly seen throughout the Max is the Infiniti influence and higher quality materials. It drove quite well. I am still waiting for Nissan to ditch the front wheel drive and either make it rear wheel or all wheel drive. Then I would purchase one. I do not accept torque steer in a car.


----------



## angelpatricia (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello every one, what do you think about 2017?


----------



## Gabriel_Whitfield (Feb 12, 2016)

That what I need to get next I always wanted a Maxima.


----------



## AlenaInch (Jun 25, 2019)

Hello.
You could explore website Ottofact. This service helps people to find the best deals (leasing or financing) for buying a new car.

*2019, NISSAN MAXIMA 3.5 SL *
MSRP: $40,790 
Estimated vehicle price: $42,732 (the price without taxes)








Summary for 2019, Nissan Maxima 3.5 SL


Now you see a complete description of your new car 2019, Nissan Maxima 3.5 SL along with all the additional options, and you can find out the preliminary price.




ottofact.com


----------

